# cutting blanks



## Dale Parrott (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm hoping some one can help me out here. I'm looking for the thread where someone was explaining cutting pen blanks on the diagonal to get 2 pens from one blank.   It might have been with a polymer clay blank.  
Thanks in advance...
Dale


----------



## Gregf (Nov 8, 2013)

I think this is the thread.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14...king-slimlines-out-tru-stone-m3-metal-115642/

There wasn't any details of how to do this.


----------



## Dale Parrott (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Dale, I think there is an article in the Library about this but I was unable to find it.  I seem to remember there being a 'V' grove device to hold the blank on edge to be cut on the bias, but I have been asleep since then.
Charles


----------

